# Chateau World Banff Gate Resort to be taken over by members????



## Chrisinthehouse (Apr 7, 2011)

Please help

This does not sound like a legit member takeover. Mostly because they are trying to extract $15,000 from me for a timeshare that i already paid for once.  If I don't pay then I am left with nothing. 

I would like to know peoples advide on this board of this new venture, I am trying to keep and open mind, but these people are coming off to me like snake oil sales people. Also I do not think that the price of the timeshare is worth the money.

I have also been contacted by Elkhorn Resorts in Edmonton. They are going to sell all the ex-Banff Gate members points in the Elkhorn club at a cut rate price. That sounds too good to be true, what is the catch there.

Here is the information for the new project, there is a lot of very negative comments about it on other websites, but my wife seems to think that it is a good deal rather than losing everything when the Lodge went bankrupt.

Your honest opinion will be very helpful.


www.innoftherockiesspaandlodge.com

Located in Canmore Alberta Canada

Was called the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa

Was a RCI Resort.


----------



## eal (Apr 7, 2011)

There was a recent post about this attempt to get Chateau World owners to pay for their units all over again, but unfortunately I can't find it.  

I responded by saying they were all crooks and to stay away.  The next post was by one of the crooks saying how fabulous his offer was and how lucky the owners were to have his team working on re-establishing the resort.  


My advice remains:  stay away!


----------



## eal (Apr 8, 2011)

Chrisinthehouse, I sent you a PM


----------



## La Velle Goodwin (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello,

I am La Velle Goodwin and I am the webmaster of www.CHEATauWorld.ca.

I have worked for about 7 years to shut down the scam at Banff Gate.

I sued them and won; I provided Service Alberta with the evidence they needed to file 125 criminal charges against Andre Muran and "the Club"

I am currently playing a key role in the class action that has been filed on behalf of former Chateau World members against Travelers Acceptnace, Crelogix Acceptnace and Michael Mills. ( wrote the Statement of Claim and am preparing the Motions that will be filed at Court of Queen's Bench later this month )

I am also part of the current takeover project.

There are a couple of things that some are misunderstanding about this matter:

Andre Muran and "the club" took your money. It was a scam and there is little chance that the former members will get that money back (hopefully, that is with the exception of those who were re-victimized by Travelers Acceptance/Crelogix- we think we really might be able to get money back for that group)

Andre Muran and "the club" no longer own the former Banff Gate property. 
They don't own Chateau Canmore any longer either. Those properties were used by Andre Muran and his lawyer for strawman mortgage fraud deals- they took a number of banks and lenders for just over $23 million dollars... and did not bother to pay any of it back.

So- the lenders did what lenders do- they foreclosed on the properties.

The result is that, the lenders now own the former Banff Gate property.

So, currently, there are a number of units owned by Axcess Capital, some by CIBC some by HSBC etc. etc.

These lenders do not want to own the resort. However, for the last year, it has been basically vacant (with the exception of the occaisional stay)

The property is overseen by the current Condo Board which is headed up by Bill Buterman of Axccess Capital, and he has hired Andrea Spiess as a manager for that property.

When we say that the former members can take over the property- that means that we have a way for people to buy the property from the lenders who were also victimized by the scam.

Nobody is obligated to participate. The fact is that we could offer this same deal to anyone on any property. 

If these units retail out (which we will do if there are not enough former members who are interested) they are going to go for somewhere between $25 and $35K. Only former Chateau World members are being offered this for just over $17k.

The reason for the deal is that we are trying to remove a little bit of the black eye Andre Muran gave the industry and also Canmore. (Phil, Scott and Andrea are all operating properties in Canmore and they have all felt the effect of Andre Muran's misdeeds.

I am involved because I have looked this deal over, and in my opinion, it is a really good thing for those who choose to participate... but you are free not to participate. We don't want to strong arm anyone- we just want to give the former victims a break if they want one. 

Before you make any decisions, you may want to check out the details.

If anyone has any questions or concerns that I can help with, feel free to email me personally at contact@cheatauworld.ca

There is also a discussion forum that I set up for victims of Chateau World at www.CHEATauWorld.org. 

L


----------



## La Velle Goodwin (Apr 8, 2011)

eal said:


> The next post was by one of the crooks saying how fabulous his offer was and how lucky the owners were to have his team working on re-establishing the resort.



Eal... why are you calling me a crook? Could you substantiate that please?


----------



## eal (Apr 8, 2011)

"If these units retail out (which we will do if there are not enough former members who are interested) they are going to go for somewhere between $25 and $35K. Only former Chateau World members are being offered this for just over $17k."

sure....


----------



## La Velle Goodwin (Apr 9, 2011)

eal said:


> "If these units retail out (which we will do if there are not enough former members who are interested) they are going to go for somewhere between $25 and $35K. Only former Chateau World members are being offered this for just over $17k."
> 
> sure....




:rofl: That is what I thought... you don't have proof or reason.

If you ever find some- let me know. :hysterical:


----------



## Edward66 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Ah, and now the truth from Lavelle Goodwin, Andrea Spiess, Bill Buterman, Andre M*



La Velle Goodwin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am La Velle Goodwin and I am the webmaster of www.CHEATauWorld.ca.
> 
> ...




Oh Lavelle you are such a good person.  Thank goodness for people like you and your other saviors  coming to rescue the members.  But lets see, the units are for sale at $161,000 on the MLS right now.  But these bunch wants the members to buy a 1/32 fraction for just over $17,000.  Some simple math says that $17,000 times 32 equals $544,000 per unit that this group is making.  That means they are selling you a unit worth $161,000 for $544,000.  That is a profit of $383,000 for every unit less the cost to sucker all these poor people.  That is one great business reaping millions off the backs of people that you call "victims"  We should thank Lavelle Goodwin, Andre Muran, Phil Lutzko, Scott Brayshaw, Vern Mazur, Andrea Spiess and Bill Buterman for all the "help" they are giving the members.  Looks like they are laughing all the way to the bank.:rofl: 

But even better is her comment above where she says that if the former Chateau World members do not buy the fractions at the discounted price of $17,000:hysterical:  that they are going to sell the units to the public between $25,000 and $30,000 per fraction.  That means that each unit is sold for $800,000 to 960,000.  That must be some great drugs that she is smoking.  How stupid do that think people are?

Talk about sticking it to the members twice, it would be really funny if it was not so sad.  Way to go to beat the dead horse or should i say Chateau World members.:deadhorse:


----------



## eal (Apr 14, 2011)

I saw one of these condos for sale on realtor.ca for $161,700 as well.  

Such a sad state of affairs!  I love timesharing and I love my collection of units, but I feel very badly for the people who get mixed up with such nefarious characters.  What a nasty nasty business that surrounds timesharing!


----------



## AKE (Apr 22, 2011)

Timeshares are being given away for free wherever you look - why would anyone put more money (i.e. $17K / unit) into this timeshare when the revolving management door has apparently had disastrous results and there is no guarantee that this latest will be any better? As well, if you can't sell the units at $17K each (and I doubt that there are many willing to bite at this price) then you will loose even more (i.e. having to maintain units without any owners).  I would think that even the realtor price of $161K for 52 weeks is probably high as this is just an asking (starting) price.  If I was an owner being offered this great deal I would run as fast as I could the opposite way!  Instead I would take the $17K and invests it at 4% which is doable - the interest received each year is $680.  Add to this my maintenance fees and tax savings (I don't know what these are but just for argument's sake say it is $500/year) then I will have saved $1200/year. This $1200/year will let me rent a week at similar resorts (maybe even back here) and I will have money left over without having the hassles of timeshare ownership.


----------



## barto (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, even $17K seems pretty optimistic to me, but I don't doubt the intentions of this group.  La Velle Goodwin has been running that site for many years to expose the fraudulent behavior of the previous owner, and I know Andrea reasonably well from owning at Banff Gate Mountain Resort (above Dead Man's Flats) - she's a sharp cookie and has done a good job with that resort over the past many years.

If it comes down to current owners having only the choice of walking away from the whole thing or paying $17K to keep ownership, then that's too bad.

Alpine Resort Haven went through something vaguely similar - the resort went into receivership, owners banded together to buy it, but obviously it was a much smaller value to the bank(s) as each member was only required to put in $1800 to maintain their ownership, as I understand it.  This new ownership changed the name to Banff Gate Mountain Resort - I still see mentions of the old name in some resort directories... (TPI - I'm looking at YOU!)  

Good luck to all involved - we stayed at the Harvie Heights location once, and Chateau Canmore a few times & would love to have those as options again for exchanging.


----------



## barto (May 10, 2011)

After a little digging on the new website http://www.innoftherockiesspaandlodge.com in the FAQ section, this turns out to be a better deal than at first glance...

First, the $17,000 is for THREE weeks (one fixed, two floating), so that's quite a bit different from thinking it was $17K for just one week.

Second, the maintenance fees are actually quite good - you pay a fixed cost of $365, plus $300 for each week you use (2 for sure, 3rd is optional).  Since most resorts in North America are around $700 or more for one week, this is quite good, esp. if you use (rent/exchange) all 3 weeks in a year.

And there's a rental pool offering an 80/20 split if you want to rent out your week but not do it yourself.

Now it'll be a deeded thing instead of right-to-use as well.

Anyway, thought I would share with those who haven't been through the new website... definitely a better deal than I first thought, but still a lot of money to come up with.  Good luck all!

Bart


----------

